# Male aggressive towards Hen Nest box goes in



## Bluewater (Jun 29, 2017)

I did not want to resurrect an old thread but my problems are very similar to this post but OP did not come back with an update:

My Male and Female cockatiel are very sweet together. They play together, preen together, eat together and mate when they feel like it. I have breed cockatiels in the past and hand reared chicks so would not consider myself a total amateur.

My observation shows the problem arises only when I put the nest box in. As soon as the nest box goes on, the male becomes aggressive towards the female. He is noticeably worse when I am in front and becomes violent towards the female, chases her around and attacks her. He dominates the nest box and only occasionally lets her go in.

They have been given vitamins, minerals and supplements and plenty of soft food as well as seeds for a while to get them in breeding condition. They do mate but the aggressive behaviour is concerning. It is as if the male is jealous of me standing there. 

However what is important to consider is even when I am not there, he is occasionally aggressive towards the female. He sits in the nest box for long hours. he would hold his poop and relieve himself when he comes out. Its like he is very territorial over the nest box.

If I take the box out, they are all sweet and lovey dovey again. In addition to this, the hen does not seem to be producing any eggs, but they do mate.

I have taken the box out and then reintroduced after 2-3 weeks on two occasions and it is still the same. I have taken the bedding material out thinking it may have something to do with his behaviour but he is still the same. Currently, the box is removed.

I need help with breeding the pair. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

it looks like the male is still looking for the right one-he may be friends with the female,but doesn't want family with her.. I had one just like that he has rejected 4 successive females and was sitting in the nest box practically 24 hours. He was so mean and aggressive I considered returning him to the breeder. Finally I put him back in the flight with the rest of my flock and there he choose one of the very best females I have. he works perfectly with her and currently they are raising a clutch-with no problems. But of course,you wont have this sort of luxury- to offer him a lot of choice.. But generally- I don't think this particular couple is right for each other and shouldn't be bred together


----------



## Bluewater (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a shame because they both were very healthy, had excellent feather quality and some good splits. The ideal genes I want in a pair. It would be difficult to find another male with recessive split genes.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi
You've been given good advice.
It's also a possibility that they just aren't ready to breed/parent just yet.
Even if the male is showing breeding behaviour,the fact he isn't acting nicely inside the nest box but is outside with the female leads me to believe they may not be ready. 
It's a possibility.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Do you know the age of the birds?? Could 1 be too old or too young? I think it sounds more like they are not comparable as a pair but you have to consider everything. Could it be that one or both are infertile?


----------



## Bluewater (Jun 29, 2017)

They are both around 3 years old. Again, I would like to emphasise he is mostly hostile towards the female when there are human spectators.


----------

